# Deerburgers & Shrimp



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2015)

*Deerburgers & Shrimp*


We finally had a Beautiful Day (nicest day in 7 months).

So I Had to throw some Deerburgers on my Weber “Q”.
My Deerburgers are the best mix we’ve ever tried, and we’ve been doing them this way for at least 8 years. It is actually 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.

Then I threw on some skewered Shrimp too.

I also had Mrs Bear fry up a sliced Onion to top my Burgers for that Supper.

Stay tuned——Got more coming tomorrow night.

Enjoy the Pics,
Bear




5 Big Deerburgers and 1 Little one on my Weber “Q”:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1359.jpg.html




Add some skewered Shrimp:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1362.jpg.html




Cheese on my two burgers. Everything’s ready to come off the Grill:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1364.jpg.html




A little of Mrs Bear’s quick sauce & some Fried Onions, and we have Bear’s first helping:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1366.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 21, 2015)

Beef and pork in your venison! How dare you Bear!

Just kidding, I cut my venison with pork too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I sure do love a good deer burger. Looks great.


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2015)

Those look great, hadn't had a good deer in a while    You shoot those Shrimp too?      

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2015)

We use the same mix for burgers with American cheese.

Looks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Beef and pork in your venison! How dare you Bear!
> 
> Just kidding, I cut my venison with pork too
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

We used to make it 60% Venison & 40% Pork.

Then we went to 50% Venison & 50% Pork.

Then 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef, and stayed with that ever since.

We even like that mix better than 100% Beef.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> Those look great, hadn't had a good deer in a while    You shoot those Shrimp too?
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

My Son got the Deer.  I got the Shrimp!

When the snow finally melted off my yards, I saw a whole bunch of Shrimps running across the front yard, heading for the woods. 

They were too slow to make it to the trees, before I could get a Bead on them.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> We used to make it 60% Venison & 40% Pork.
> 
> ...


Bear everything looks great,when I was hunting we used more like a 60% deer 20% pork 20% beef,For stuffed peppers and stuffed cabbage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2015)

c farmer said:


> We use the same mix for burgers with American cheese.
> 
> Looks
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam!!

Gotta have a couple of these every now & then!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> My Son got the Deer.  I got the Shrimp!
> 
> ...


12 Gauge ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bear everything looks great,when I was hunting we used more like a 60% deer 20% pork 20% beef,For stuffed peppers and stuffed cabbage.


That sounds Great !!

Mrs Bear stopped making Stuffed Peppers. Now she makes what we call "Unstuffed Peppers"---Great Stuff !!

Bear


gary s said:


> 12 Gauge ???


Nah---These were only Medium Shrimp---Used my 20 Gauge.

When the Jumbos come through, I gotta go down & borrow my Kid's 10 Gauge.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey since they came from the snow were they   --------------------    FROZEN SHRIMP    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey since they came from the snow were they   --------------------    FROZEN SHRIMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were Northern Shrimp!  They all had little Jackets on!

BTW: It was 35° here this morning when I got up, and it was snowing for about 20 minutes!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> These were Northern Shrimp!  They all had little Jackets on!
> 
> BTW: It was 35° here this morning when I got up, and it was snowing for about 20 minutes!!
> 
> Bear


We have snow on the ground.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

c farmer said:


> We have snow on the ground.


Been snowing off & on all day here, sometimes almost a White-out, but none of it stuck. It's 41° here now!!

Ground's not cold enough.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey John, better keep an eye out with all that snow, You may have Shrimp running around everywhere !!!    You have to get a special tag for Shrimp ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey John, better keep an eye out with all that snow, You may have Shrimp running around everywhere !!!    You have to get a special tag for Shrimp ?
> 
> Gary


Resident, Senior Citizen---Life Time Permit---FREE.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2015)

Did your snow stop ?  supposed to be storms later today Here

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

Delicious to see!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2015)

gary s said:


> Did your snow stop ?  supposed to be storms later today Here
> 
> Gary


Yup---Just Cold and Windy all night & Day!!

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Delicious to see!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!

Bear


----------



## sota d (Apr 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> My Son got the Deer.  I got the Shrimp!
> 
> ...


*LMAO!! Couldn't stop laughing when I read this, you guys are a riot!*


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2015)

Look out, Bears gotta gun !  :779:    Them shrimp never had a chance, musta been the shrimp blind....  :lurk:  LOL....  Nice meal buddy, just looks way tasty....  Sorry it took me so long to see it !  Lookin great !   :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2015)

Sota D said:


> *LMAO!! Couldn't stop laughing when I read this, you guys are a riot!*


LOL----The Shrimp didn't think it was one bit funny!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Look out, Bears gotta gun !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!!

I'm late to hundreds of Great posts, and I'm sure I miss thousands----I just can't get to them all.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2015)

There is no doubt about it, Bear, you eat well.







Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2015)

Disco said:


> There is no doubt about it, Bear, you eat well.
> 
> Disco


Hmmmm---Missed this one:

Thanks Disco!!

I also eat less than half of what I used to eat.

Bear


----------

